# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  HD Image oder was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

## City][Sepp

Hi!

Ich hab mir kürzlich gentoo installiert. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. Allerdings möchte ich mir im Notfall (HD-Crash oder Ähnliches) nicht unbedingt die Kompilierung aller Programme etc. antun. Ist ja doch ein immenser Zeitaufwand.

Deswegen hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich einfach mal ein Image von der gesamten Platte mach mit dd (neben der normalen Datensicherung). Anschliessend noch gzip komprimieren, etc... ich denke mal, ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will...  :Smilie: 

Wie siehts denn nun aus, wenn tatsächlich meine Platte abrauchen sollte? Beim Wiederherstellen. Ist es dann auch möglich, auf eine größere Platte (die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine gleichgrosse Platte zu bekommen sinkt ja mit den Hardwarepreisen) das Image zurückzuschreiben und dann auch / entsprechend größer zu nutzen? Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist es wohl notwendig, die Platte genauso zu partitionieren wie beim erstellen des Images. 

Zu meinen Windows Zeiten (Asche auf mein Haupt  :Big Grin:  ) hab ich immer DriveImage verwendet und war mit dieser Lösung auch recht zufrieden. Dieses kann eben auch Partitionen vergrössern. Wie zuverlässig würde DriveImage mit Ext3 Partitionen und der Swap Partition umgehen?

Antwort eilt nicht, ist ja wie gesagt was für den Notfall!  :Smilie: 

Trotzdem schon mal danke!

Oder würdet Ihr eine gänzlich andere Lösung empfehlen?

P.S.: Es ist NICHT notwendig, dass man dann mit dem Image ganz tolle Sachen machen kann, also z.B. einzelne Dateien rausziehen. Dafür hab ich ja meine normale Sicherung... Also wirklich nur: Image in Datei und im Notfall das 1:1 wieder zurück auf die Platte.

----------


## sepp2k

Warum packst du deine Platte nicht einfach in ein tar.gz Archiv? Ich mein, wo ist da der Nachteil gegenüber nem Disc-Image

----------


## Basti_litho

eben - ich mach das auch nur mit tar, und hatte schon mal das "vergnügen" das auch anwenden zu müssen - hat wunderbar funktioniert und man erspart sich das Dilemma wenn man mal die Platte wechseln will ectra....

MfG

----------


## City][Sepp

Okay! Danke!

Werd ich das dann so machen, hehe...

----------

